# Garbage Disposal Seized Up



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I had to replace a 3-year-old disposal this week because the motor apparently seized up. Is there any way to reduce the odds of this happening again so quickly on the new one? The previous disposal lasted at least 10 years.


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Are you certain the motor was seized up and it wasn't just something stuck in the grind chamber?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

First thing you do when it locks up is use the Allen wrench it came with to turn it backwards to unstick it.
People seem to think they can grind up anything to make it go away.
I've seen anything from chicken bones, lobster and clam shells, to spare ribs stuck in them.
Just my own opinion but a garbage disposal is about the most useless invention since the electric can opener. The only one that loves them is plumbers.
Since your in DC you may not have a garden but the scraps make great compost.


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

My daughter's disposal was locked up. Gravel from the aquarium. Not a clue why they tried to run it through the disposal.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

chitownken said:


> Are you certain the motor was seized up and it wasn't just something stuck in the grind chamber?


I'm sure nothing was stuck in the grind chamber.

All I toss down there is small/soft food scraps. Actually, I even use a strainer on the sink drain and stuff that gets collected in it gets tossed in the garbage can. Large/hard stuff gets tossed in the garbage or the compost heap out back.


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

OK. So if the motor seized up after 3 years I would buy a different brand of disposal, or at least a different model. Not much you can do to prevent motor seize up other than be careful what you feed to the disposal. Make sure you don't run it "dry" as that can damage the shaft seal which could lead to water getting to the upper motor bearing leading to bearing failure.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, I got a different brand this time. Wish I could remember what the one was before that lasted 10 years! Maybe Insinkerator?


----------

